# So, if your not a fishing pro you can't make fishing videos?



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 12, 2012)

Me and my dad love fishing for bullhead, its not for sport or anything. But about a year ago, in 2011 I brought a camera along. I got about 30 minutes of footage that I put on the internet because I felt that it would lose the fun of a father son fishing trip on fathers day. We caught some small bullhead with some worms like we usually do and we use these pliers to help get the hooks off the fish but today we forgot them and used some shop rags, which in hindsight was a bad idea cause it damages the fish, i'll admit it was a bad move. But then was got something cool, a little channel catfish, I had never seen one in my entire life (I've seen flatheads) so I had no idea what it was at first, but regardless me and my dad had a fun time. 
So now I put the video up, its all good and well, fast forward to now it has 12,000 views for just a simple video. Now I realized that I would have to read comments like "Thats a channel catfish" "Your dumb, channel cats aren't rare" and "This guy can't cast right". But I don't mind if people correct me, as long as they don't do it in a rude way, nobody likes that. But this one guy got my blood boiling (though I shouldn't have gotten too upset over it) by saying this:
"i remember when i used a zebco, channel catfish are not rare. they dont really eat worms so thats why you never catch them. i took bullhead off my hook when i was five and? wasnt being a little ***** like you about them stinging me. learn to edit videos. you have fun catching your bullhead, ill be using them as bait. and real men break worms with there bare hands? no, real men stop being little bitches about pain, emotion and most of all they stop playing video games."
But I guess that's something you have to factor in when you put something on the internet, but that's life.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 12, 2012)

I know, it's a shame. The Internet has a created a curtain of anonymity that allows people to say whatever they want without regard to the feelings of others and without consequences.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes Laura, it is the anonymity which frees ignorance to roam the net. Animal sites are likely the worst as a lot of the people that are full of advice never have owned whatever animal they are commenting on. Some guy / gal told them....blah, blah. so it must be true. I used to take exception to some of the things said on a number of sites I visit on occasion but for the last few years, I leave it alone. 
Trolls are counting on your hostile response and thrive on internet conflict and bad feelings. Most are shallow, lonely, friendless people.
I think your fishing experiences are great. I HAVE caught channel cats on worms a ton of times and even caught one on a fly, (sinking of course).


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gratz on 12,000 views, and sharing some of the quality time you spent with your father. 

The interesting thing about the internet? Everyone is likely to have an opinion on something we post. They all did something bigger, better, funner, faster, have more experience at it etc, yet have no proof to back it up. Key-board warriors. Net-thugs. People with passive-aggressive temperaments. Opinionated types that just "know" you're not doing something right and they always are. 

Example. I train mma. My trainer is a well-known champ here (Colorado) and the Philippines. I have some videos we shot of him on YOUTUBE at some local events here. Instead of props for winning, he gets bashed by all types of "mma pros" that are commenting on better techniques (or lack-there-of) and how to fight, and how to do things "better". People calling both fighters scrubs, saying how they'd beat them down in a real fight etc...

And every time I go to a video, I see haters...It doesn't matter what it's for or what it's about, people just have to bash something or someone else because they know they're safe from getting bashed in real life. 

Again, props on sharing and all the views. Who care's what people think. If I did that, I definitely wouldn't have all my tegus.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 12, 2012)

m3s4 said:


> Gratz on 12,000 views, and sharing some of the quality time you spent with your father.



Thanks, and I also saw your talkative Tegu video. Now I fully understand what standing tall mean.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, and I also saw your talkative Tegu video. Now I fully understand what standing tall mean.
[/quote]

Haha the tall standing tegus. I wish I could have got a better shot of him doing it but it was already hard enough trying to hold his hide up, manage the camera _and_ pet him.


----------

